# 2004 Pathfinder 2400V



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2004 Pathfinder 2400V being pushed by a 2015 Yamaha 250hp SHO (1045 HOURS!!) with a brand-new lower unit (1 HOUR!) and is sitting on a 2013 Coastline tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin EchoMap Ultra 102sv GPS/FF, Garmin echoMAP 50s GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v i-Pilot trolling motor w/quick release bracket – batteries & Dual Pro 3bank battery charger w/110v plug, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, (2) Wet Sounds Revo8’s, (2) Wet Sounds Revo6 speakers, (1) Wet Sounds 12” subwoofer and a amplifier, Bob’s 6” jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Lenco trim tabs, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, rear starboard battery box w/dual Perko switch and access to rigging tube, transom livewell w/recirculatory & oxygen, rear baitwell w/oxygen, (2) rear gunnel mounted tulip rod holders, Magellan cooler, aluminum fabricated seat frame w/double flip down footrests, (2) Attwood bucket seats w/flip up bolsters, center console rod holders & removable bimini top, midship mounted Magellan cooler w/seat cushion, (2) bow rod lockers, bow dry box, anchor locker and navigation lights.

Very Clean 2400V rigged out properly for the serious angler!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $42,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

